# Bees on Liatris



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

I like the way the sun is shining through the bee's body and you can see it's tongue. I hope you don't mind, but I looked at your other pics too. What is that beautiful pink flower the bees are on?


----------



## bigevilgrape (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm not sure what it is. I will ask my mum and post an answer next time I have internet (sunday or monday)


----------



## afss (Mar 19, 2009)

its a sedum


----------



## bigevilgrape (Aug 21, 2008)

He is correct, it is a sedum.


----------



## thelorax (Apr 20, 2009)

those are great photos, bunch of liatris flowering at work now, used to have a lot of it at last house


----------

